# Full Range powder Coating? Anyone use them?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I'm trying to get a few guns coated and wanted to know if anybody has used this place? *

http://www.fullrangefirearm.com/index.html

*The websites not bad but I want to know if their pricing is as good as Tims was?*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I just browsed their gallery and it looks like they do good work. Now if I could see their prices. I guess I have to call. They do knives also! Sweet, I got a good collection of those I would like done as well.*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2012)

*firearms coating*

I work for fullrange Firearms and we just coated Gary Finch and his partner guns. they were thrilled.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I work for fullrange Firearms and we just coated Gary Finch and his partner guns. they were thrilled.


I can't imagine Gary Finch being thrilled about being powder-coated, his partners maybe.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

O- Boy,, LOL ,,now I know why I scan the threads,,, But it does build curiosity, So I must go look,,, An if my wife comes on here an tell ya I busted a gut,, You will know there was a couple guys powder coated,, He HE,,, ole carver


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

TURTLE said:


> *I'm trying to get a few guns coated and wanted to know if anybody has used this place? *
> 
> http://www.fullrangefirearm.com/index.html
> 
> *The websites not bad but I want to know if their pricing is as good as Tims was?*


PM sent


----------

